# FS: Acan & hammer frags



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

*All Acans have been sold and Hammer frags are spoken for.*

*Here are a couple of pics of my Acan garden in its full glory.*


















*
These are WYSIWYG pics*

*$15*









*$20*









*1.- $40 (5 heads)*









*2.- $10 (1 head)*









*3.- $40 (6 heads)*









*4.- $40 (7 heads)*









*5.- $40 (6 heads) *









*6.- $40 (6 heads)*









*7.- $50 (5 big heads and 3 to 4 smaller heads)*









*8.- $10*









*9.- $30 (4 heads)*


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

*10.- $20*









*11.- $20 (3heads)*









*12.- $25 (4 heads)*









*13.- $40 (7 heads)*









*14.- $30 (7heads)*









*15. $30 (6heads)*









*16.- have not come up with a price for it yet, but it would be more than the other ones because this one has 11 heads and its 2" x 2"*









*17.- have not come up with a price for it yet, but it would be more than the other ones because this one has 18 heads and its about 2" x 2"*









[/QUOTE]


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Beautiful Acans! What's your plan btw? Getting something more exciting?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing Acan collection my friend. Wow, great colours and so healthy looking. Gotta wonder what's your plan for your tank next.


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Amazing Acan collection my friend. Wow, great colours and so healthy looking. Gotta wonder what's your plan for your tank next.


Getting rid of the Acans because I want to free up the sandbed, that's all. It was a very tough decision to make because I had some really beautiful pieces that are not posted in this thread.


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

PM sent......


----------



## yvr75 (May 21, 2010)

*All Acans have been sold and Hammer frags are spoken for.*


----------

